# Ebay becomes Amtrak's partner?



## AC4400 (Feb 10, 2011)

OMG. I saw ebay is listed in AGR's points-for-shopping column. 1 point per $1! Isn't it a deal? (real-estates, motors, silver/gold purchases exempted)


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 10, 2011)

It's true - and it works!






I made a "buy it now" purchase for something (I forget what) - and received 40 AGR points!


----------



## Train2104 (Feb 10, 2011)

AC4400 said:


> OMG. I saw ebay is listed in AGR's points-for-shopping column. 1 point per $1! Isn't it a deal? (real-estates, motors, silver/gold purchases exempted)


One can already get 1 pt/$1 with the AGR card...


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 10, 2011)

Train2104 said:


> AC4400 said:
> 
> 
> > OMG. I saw ebay is listed in AGR's points-for-shopping column. 1 point per $1! Isn't it a deal? (real-estates, motors, silver/gold purchases exempted)
> ...


Very true, but this is *ANOTHER* 1 point/$1 in addition to the 1 point/$1 from the AGR card!


----------



## pennyk (Feb 10, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> It's true - and it works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dave,

During January, I got carried away and spent almost $200 on ebay. How long did it take to post the points. I received my points from my Barnes and Noble purchase in January and my purchase was 11/29.

Thanks,

Penny


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 10, 2011)

pennyk said:


> During January, I got carried away and spent almost $200 on ebay. How long did it take to post the points.


Penny, if you entered directly from the eBay site, you get nothing at all!



If you first went to Points for Shopping and then chose eBay, you will get points!





My purchase was on 12/6/10, and IIRC the points posted the later part of January.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 10, 2011)

the_traveler said:


> pennyk said:
> 
> 
> > During January, I got carried away and spent almost $200 on ebay. How long did it take to post the points.
> ...


Thanks Dave, I did enter through Points for Shopping (learning the hard way from a previous goof). Judging by your experience, my points should start posting by the end of February to mid-March. (do you charge a comission for your advice - I hope not - I do not have many points to spare  )


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 10, 2011)

pennyk said:


> (do you charge a comission for your advice - I hope not - I do not have many points to spare  )


Yes, I do!



The penthouse suite needs to be remodeled!



(The last remodel was almost 3 months ago!



)


----------



## had8ley (Feb 10, 2011)

Just how many of the original E-Bay tix did Dave buy? I bet not too many on here remember those tix. Grabbed a Miami to LA tix for $9.99 but had to hop off in NOL. I think I got my monies worth. Don't think we'll see those days again !


----------



## coachseats (Feb 11, 2011)

had8ley said:


> Just how many of the original E-Bay tix did Dave buy? I bet not too many on here remember those tix. Grabbed a Miami to LA tix for $9.99 but had to hop off in NOL. I think I got my monies worth. Don't think we'll see those days again !


I remember those ebay tickets as well. Awesome deals. I think I went from Akron to New York on the Three Rivers RT for $40. Then later I went to Chicago for like $8 each way and once all the way out to LA for $36. I'm sure Amtrak lost money on those, but I sure wish they were still around. I remember calling to redeem and the agent (who I think was in Philadelphia) was always surprised at the low price, but then they always FedExed me the tickets via next day air, which probably cost Amtrak way more than I had bought the ticket for via ebay. And if I remember right you had the option to buy up to six or something tickets at the same low price! Those were the days... But those were also the days that I didn't have a real job, kid, or mortgage either so I was much more able to take advantage of those deals.


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 11, 2011)

had8ley said:


> Just how many of the original E-Bay tix did Dave buy? I bet not too many on here remember those tix. Grabbed a Miami to LA tix for $9.99 but had to hop off in NOL. I think I got my monies worth. Don't think we'll see those days again !


The things I miss by sleeping (almost) all day!


----------



## pennyk (Feb 15, 2011)

My points for ebay shopping 1/7 - 1/10 just posted 2/15/11.


----------



## Duke of Anhalt-Dessau (Feb 16, 2011)

I bought a book but didn't use Paypal, and I marked my payment sent through the AGR click-though. Does it work?


----------



## the_traveler (Feb 17, 2011)

Duke of Anhalt-Dessau said:


> I bought a book but didn't use Paypal, and I marked my payment sent through the AGR click-though. Does it work?


If you initially went to Ebay thru the AGR site, you will get AGR points. But if you entered thru the Ebay site directly, you will not!

BTW: You do not have to use Paypal to earn AGR points. You just have to enter thru the Points for Shopping portal!

SMALL EDIT - If you initially entered thru a store's site directly, put thing in your "basket" then logged out and re-entered thru Points for Shopping and completed the checkout - Then you *WILL* earn AGR points!


----------

